# Critique my pony



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

I really like Chole's jumping. What do you think your doing wrong?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone want to critique chloe and me?


----------



## Fortuna (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi, I haven't got anything to critique. I can't find a failing...  

Ps:Sorry my english is verry oddly(?), becaurse it isn't my first language...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Im with the others........I cant fing anything wrong


----------



## CowgirlKate004 (Mar 7, 2007)

Only one small critique...

Your horse does tuck very well, but I feel like he's looking down because he tucks to tight. Does this ever cause him to stumble after landing? Your position looks pretty good, and I think maybe your horse is still learning confidence, and that's why he's looking at where he's landing instead of where he needs to go next. Does that make sense?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

CowgirlKate004 said:


> Only one small critique...
> 
> Your horse does tuck very well, but I feel like he's looking down because he tucks to tight. Does this ever cause him to stumble after landing? Your position looks pretty good, and I think maybe your horse is still learning confidence, and that's why he's looking at where he's landing instead of where he needs to go next. Does that make sense?


Yeah that makes alot of sense.She hasn't jumped above 3ft for a while and now that were jumping 3ft 6in to 4ft she looks down like your saying, but she's starting to get confident enough to trust her self to land without ducking her head down. 

Thanks


----------



## AppaloosaLover (Mar 10, 2007)

I think overall you look pretty good, but I think the horse (especially in the first pic) looks like she is dive bombing into the landing. I think a headset like that over a jump is bound to 1) trip up the horse or 2) pull you onto her neck. I think that maybe (its hard to tell in a pic) that there should have been a little more forward motion before the jump. Maybe a little nudge or cluck would help the horse make it over a little neater. By this I don't mean speed, but impulsion. She needs to know whats coming. I think you are totally on the right track though!! Good luck on the horse....you two look cute together.


----------

